# sand fleas



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

can sand fleas still be caught in cold weather on the surf? id like to catch some all the bait shops at oc have frozen and i want fresh. thanks


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

In the winter months, good luck. The sand fleas are scattered throughout the sand and are usually a lot deeper. You will not see the tell-tale Vs on the beach as they are hibernating. To find them in the winter, you need to use a shovel and just blind dig in soft sand away from the shore.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

damn thanxz alot . ima try then and see if i find any id rather have fresh instead of frozen


----------



## juniorbasser (Jul 25, 2010)

rarod is exactly correct. If you serious about it you can get them ordered from the carolina's


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

where can i order them from? are they live


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

I would think packing and shipping them live can get pretty expensive. Their biggest enemy is their own excretion which is toxic to them. With this in mind, they'd have to be shipped in a special container, cool enough and able to drain or at the very least, absorb the excess fluids to keep them alive :fishing:


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

damn i guess ill try and dig for sum wen im in oc toggn or ill have to buy frozen .


----------



## juniorbasser (Jul 25, 2010)

shipping them is expensive because they over night them. Flea's work and will catch a lot number 
if you want bigger fish whole greens or white leggers


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

How do you hook up a sand flea? I've seen people
mention it but it doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

thaimonkee said:


> How do you hook up a sand flea? I've seen people
> mention it but it doesnt make sense to me.


Thru the rake - goes in the triangular plate underneath the crab and up thru the carapace.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

rarod58 said:


> Thru the rake - goes in the triangular plate underneath the crab and up thru the carapace.


LOL. I have no clue what you just said.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

thaimonkee said:


> LOL. I have no clue what you just said.


http://boatlessfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2382


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Dont even try to look for Sandfleas right now;too cold.Green Crab,or some other type of Crab is the way to go.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

i always use crab just wanted to see how good the sand fleas are im headn out next week wat bout u jeff


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thinking about that Reliable 2 Headboat from Bowers Beach;$55 a person,Green Crab available,Lots of Taug being caught.I might do that this weekend if you and Kurt are game.


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Green and Asian Crabs are better than sand fleas when it comes to Tog IMO. Sand Fleas and Pomps, now that's a different story.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

will stick with the greeb crab then rarod wat are asian crabs


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

im always game jeff just give me a ring


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Asian crabs are invasive species first seen in the US/NJ sometime late 80s. They now range from Maine down to the Carolinas (might be farther). Best way to identify them are with the light and dark banding pattern on it's legs.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

ok i see alot of people on the bridge with those they catch em i guess ? do you knw if they catch em during low tide and were?


----------

